# Speaker Height Placement and Setup



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello,

I just got my main room setup and mounted the rear speakers next to the speaker wall plates which are 9' up the wall. I looked at dropping the speaker wire, but based on how the installer ran wire (during construction) these two speaker wall plates sit over windows. I bought Pinpoint AIM 40 speaker mounts and mounted next to the speaker wall plates because of the studs. The rear speakers I am using are Def Tech Studio Monitor 350's and have tilted them down 7 degrees. The room is 17'x21' with a 20' ceiling and it opens to the kitchen and breakfast room. 
So the question is are the rear speakers too high? The sound is pretty good and I did the speaker calibration through the receiver. 
Any thoughts or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

9' up should not be an issue. Ideally you want them above your head at about 7' but 9' wont make much if any difference in quality.


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info. BTW, what program did you use for your home layout in your gallery?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just used the default paint program that comes with windows, or are you referring to the graphs? That is REW found here.


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

This is what I am talking about.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/index.php?n=1150


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry, that was done by another forum member and I did some editing of it for him so he could have an idea of what I was talking about.
Many people use a program called Google Sketchup.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm having a hard time finding the recommendations on Dolby's site right no, but I remember it as being 2-3 feet above ear-level, so, given a 36" ear height, would be 5-6'. Of course, if the surrounds are only a couple feet from your ears, the angle of incidence will be much greater than if they were 10' from your ears. So I guess the question is, "what is the best angle for the height of your surround speakers", and I'm guessing the answer is "it depends on your speaker".


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

After a little tweaking of the rear volume, things are sounding better.

The speakers for the rear are Def Tech Studio Monitor 350.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maikeldepotter (Jan 10, 2008)

eugovector said:


> I'm having a hard time finding the recommendations on Dolby's site right no, but I remember it as being 2-3 feet above ear-level, so, given a 36" ear height, would be 5-6'. Of course, if the surrounds are only a couple feet from your ears, the angle of incidence will be much greater than if they were 10' from your ears. So I guess the question is, "what is the best angle for the height of your surround speakers", and I'm guessing the answer is "it depends on your speaker".


Best angle is 15 degrees (gotten from a trustworthy source that I forgot but can look up for you)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I'm going to stick with the placement and height I have for now.


----------

